# Auto Scroll to bottom



## Rouven50 (12. Jul 2012)

hey - ich habe einen chat gebastelt und jetzt möchte ich das der scrollbalken immer automatisch untenausgerichtet ist..ich habe auch eine funktion gefunden die das bewirken soll aber ich weiß nciht wie ich die anwenden muss

hier mal eine test.html wo ein div drin ist, das ein scrollbalken hat - nun soll der immer unten sein

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="javascript">
window.onload=function () {
     var objDiv = document.getElementById("scroll");
     objDiv.scrollTop = objDiv.scrollHeight;
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<div id="scroll" style="height:200px; width:200px;background-color:#e2e2e2;overflow:scroll;">
hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>
hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>hey<br/>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich das machen muss? wenn ich die seite aufrufe ist der scrollbalken der div-box immernoch oben - also muss man ja bestimmt die function irgendwie aufrufen?


wäre echt spitze wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jul 2012)

mit 75 Postings stellst du eine JavaScript-Frage hier im Forum, ausgerechnet noch im Java-Basics-Bereich,
ohne eindeutigen JavaScript-Hinweis im Titel?
verschoben

(und nur nicht umbenannt, weil beim Browser bei sowas öfters streikt)


----------



## faetzminator (23. Jul 2012)

Nunja, diese Funktion wird [c]onload[/c] aufgerufen. Wird der Inhalt des divs "zur Laufzeit" per JS o.ä. updated?


----------



## nillehammer (23. Jul 2012)

Dein Script-Type ist falsch. Es darf nicht _javascript_ heißen, sondern muss _*text/javascript*_ heißen, also:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
```

P.S.
Und als Variante zur Kürzung des Scripts noch folgende leicht abgewandelte Methode:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
window.onload=function () {
     document.getElementById('scroll').lastChild.scrollIntoView();
}
</script>
```
Finde diesen Code auch etwas sprechender, weil man direkt lesen kann, was gemacht werden soll.

P.P.S. Und schreibe Script-Code zum Zugriff auf Elemente beim onload-Ereignis lieber ans Ende des Dokuments und nicht in den Header. Dann kannst Du sicher sein, dass der Browser schon alles andere korrekt geparst hat, wenn er auf Deinen Script-Code stößt.


----------



## Evil-Devil (24. Jul 2012)

Die Type Bezeichnung braucht es nicht einmal. Modernen Browser ist nur das Script Tag wichtig.

Wobei ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage ob man den Overflow Scroll Balken überhaupt steuern kann...


----------



## nillehammer (24. Jul 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Type Bezeichnung braucht es nicht einmal. Modernen Browser ist nur das Script Tag wichtig.


Kann sein, dass man sie komplett weg lassen kann. Das habe ich nicht getestet. Tatsache ist aber, dass *wenn* man sie einfügt, sie richtig sein muss. Zumindest im IE9 hat das Script nämlich erst funktioniert, als ich das korrigiert hatte.


			
				Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wobei ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage ob man den Overflow Scroll Balken überhaupt steuern kann...


Ja kann man. Hab ich ausprobiert.


----------

